# Halloween party invitation ideas



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have created a Halloween party invitation on Microsoft Publisher, but it seems to be missing something. Can you please post YOUR party invitation so I can get some ideas? Thanks!

I have attached a copy of what I created so far. The writing is much more crisp in Publisher, it just didn't convert well to a JPG.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think there is anything missing from that. Excellent job!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks very cool. I like the graphics and font you used.


----------

